# IASCA 1x - Kankakee, IL. May 15, 2016



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Make it a 2 show 2 day weekend by combining with Bloomington event on Saturday!

1850 River Road, Kankakee, IL 60901

Details
• Registration Opens: 11:00am
• Contest Begins: Noon - 4:00pm
• Entry Fee: $25 for first entry & $15 an additional class
• Prizes: Trophies
• Other Info: SQC will also be offered at this event. Benefit show for Jason Cox Memorial. Car Show and BBQ 

https://www.facebook.com/events/513728478838003


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Event location moved to Sandwich, IL....

New thread....
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-sandwich-il-kankakee-yes-moved-may-15-a.html


----------

